# Plafón informativo



## cimbretta

Qualcuno sa cosa si intende per *plafòn informativo?* un soffitto informativo? tipo quello che c'è nei musei?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Yo diria que es algun tipo de estructura fija informativa, pero no tiene que ser necesariamente de tipo turistico, ... pero la palabra plafon en espanol existe. Espera respuestas! Quizas tu respuesta buscada fuese mas sencilla de encontrar si das contexto.
Ciao


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cimbretta,

Muy buenos días. A mí la verdad es que lo de _plafón informativo_ me suena rarísimo. He aquí la definición de _plafón_ según la RAE: http://www.rae.es/
¿No querrás decir _panel informativo_? Eso sí tiene sentido...

Piuttosto... Quello che c'è nei musei si chiama _cartela,_ sebbene non è che sia una parola tanto usata. Un _panel_ sarebbe più grande. Il _plafón_ rimane un mistero...

Un saludo desde Barcelona. Ciao, ciao!


----------



## cimbretta

A mì también no me suena pero estoy traduciendo un libro..
Estamòs hablando de la laguna de Estany de Sils, en Catalunya. 
La frase exacta es "El itinerario marcado por la laguna de Sils parte desde un *PLAFòN INFORMATIVO* situado muy cerca de la inglesia parroquial...."


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ciao ancora Cimbretta, 

penso che la persona che abbia scritto questa frase non sa cosa sia un _plafón_: non è corretto l'uso de la parola. Io direi "_pequeño panel_" o "_cartel_".

Se hai più dubbi, eccomi qua!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

cimbretta said:


> A mì también no me suena pero estoy traduciendo un libro..
> Estamos hablando de la laguna del Estany de Sils, en Catalunya.
> La frase exacta es "El itinerario marcado por la laguna de Sils parte de un *cartel INFORMATIVO* situado muy cerca de la iglesia parroquial...."


----------



## claudine2006

Cercando qua e là ho trovato l'espressione _plafón informativo _usata nel senso di pannello informativo.


----------



## cimbretta

Grazie x l'informazione...l'autore è un giornalista...AIUTOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No es una palabra muy habitual, siempre es mejor decir:
Panel, cartel, placa, ... de informacion o informativo
Ciao, in bocca al lupo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De hecho, quizás _placa_ sea la mejor. Gracias, José. Los paneles son grandes. Así, hablaríamos de una _placa informativa_.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

A mí no se suena nada raro, esto de "plafón informativo" en el sentido que decís, de "panel informativo", aunque seguramente es cierto que está mal usado. Yo, en el lenguaje general, entiendo que un "plafón" es como algo plano, en este caso para dar información. Pero bueno, seguramente está mal usado. Supongo que el autor lo utiliza así. De todos modos, ya tenéis la solución, "panel informativo".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola Bertulina, como muy bien nos comentaron anteriormente si buscan en la RAE, la palabra plafon, ... no tiene nada que ver, salvo la primera acepcion que dice asi:
Plano inferior del saliente de una cornisa

Y esto creo que no es, ... verdad? Bueno, espero al menos dejar algo claro. Ciao a tutti


----------



## betulina

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Hola Bertulina, como muy bien nos comentaron anteriormente si buscan en la RAE, la palabra plafon, ... no tiene nada que ver, salvo la primera acepcion que dice asi:
> Plano inferior del saliente de una cornisa
> 
> Y esto creo que no es, ... verdad? Bueno, espero al menos dejar algo claro. Ciao a tutti



Hola, José,

Sí, sí, por supuesto, estoy de acuerdo. Está mal usado. Pero a veces pasa, que se usan las palabras impropiamente. Igual el autor y yo somos familia, vete tú a saber! 

salut!


----------



## WizardLuigi

Hace tiempo que se cerró esta discusión, pero me gustaría añadir algo. A mí también me suena bastante rara la palabra "plafón" y en especial "plafón informativo".

La cosa es que ayer, en los paneles electrónicos del Metro de Madrid, daba una información y ponía "PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN CONSULTE LOS PLAFONES INFORMATIVOS". Lo primero que pensé, sinceramente, es que era una errata. Lo común aquí es decir "paneles informativos" para los objetos a los que se refería.

En cualquier caso, al llegar a casa e indagar un poco en la web, encontré que no es tan infrecuente como pudiera parecernos, encontrando diferentes nombres para los diferentes tipos de paneles informativos: plafón, tótem, vitrina, placa, cartel... No hay demasiado consenso, pero parece que es el cartel informativo soportado por algún poste y normalmente protegido por una vitrina. Lo que sí es seguro es que existe, y se usa.


----------



## arwenuccia

In realtà ho trovato plafón ilustrativo in molti siti, dove si intende semplicemente uno di quei pannelli illustrativi o informativi (direi che questa è la traduzione migliore) che, posti vicino a monumenti o opere, ne illustrano la storia, l'autore etc.


----------

